# HP Pavilion a730n



## savage99ss (Dec 10, 2009)

I have had this computer since 2004.  I feel its time for an upgrade.  I tried to turn it on the other day and got no power or no light on the back.  Looks like I need a new power supply?  What else would you upgrade while im doing this.  Im open for options.  I do a little gaming, so I might look into a less expensive v-card.  Thoughts or suggestions?


Specs:

Product number 
PJ510AA
Introduction date 
02-Sept-04
Country/region sold in 
United States
Canada
Hardware
Base processor 
Intel Pentium4 530 (P) 3.0 GHz (HT)
800 MHz Front side bus
Socket 775 
Hyper Threading tecnology
Chipset 
Intel 915G
Motherboard 
ASUS name: PTGD1-LA
HP name: Grouper-GL8E
Motherboard specifications 
Memory 
Component  Attributes  
Memory Installed 512 MB (2 x 256MB) 
Maximum allowed 4 GB (4 x 1GB) requires the replacement of the installed 256 MB DIMMs 
Speed supported PC3200 MB/sec  
Type 184 pin, DDR1-400 SDRAM 
DIMM slots Four 
Open DIMM slots Two 

Hard drive 
200 GB Ultra DMA
7200 rpm 
Serial ATA (SATA)
8x DVD+R/RW DL drive 
(must use Double-Layer media discs in order to take advantage of the DL technology)
type  Attributes  
DVD+R DL Write Once 2.4X 
DVD+R Write Once 8X 
DVD+RW Rewritable 4X 
DVD ROM Read 12X 
CD-R Write Once 24X 
CD-RW Rewritable 10X 
CD-ROM Read 40X 

CD-ROM drive 
Maximum speed: 48X
Modem 
PCI K56flex data/fax modem 
Video graphics 
Integrated in Intel 915G chipset
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 900
Sound/audio 
Integrated on motherboard
Realtek ALC 880 chipset 8-channel audio
Dolby 7.1 surround sound support with Dolby Pro Logic IIx 
THX support
Network (LAN) 
Integrated 10/100 Base-T 
Realtek RTL8101L 
9-in-1 card 
USB interface 
9-in-1 digital media card reader supports the following cards:
Compact Flash I 
Compact Flash II 
SmartMedia 
Memory Stick 
Memory Stick Pro 
MultiMediaCard 
Secure Digital (SD) 
Micro Drive 
xD Picture Card (xD = extreme digital) 
External I/O ports 
I/O ports on the front panel
Port type  Quantity  
USB (2.0) Three (one on the 9-in-1 faceplate, two on the motherboard) 
9-in-1 media card reader One card with four slots 
IEEE 1394 One 
Headphone One 
Line-in One 
Microphone One 

I/O ports on the back panel
Port type  Quantity  
USB (2.0) Four 
IEEE 1394 One 
Audio One each (line-in, line-out, microphone) 
Parallel One 
LAN One 
VGA (monitor) One 
PS/2 (keyboard, mouse) Two 

Expansion slots (total) 
Slot type  Quantity  
PCI Three (two available) 
PCI express x16 One (available) 
DIMM Four (two available) 

Drive bays (total) 
Bay type  Quantity  
5.25-inch, external Two (both occupied) 
3.5-inch, external Two (one available) 
3.5, internal One (occupied) 

Power Supply 
AC input voltage (47-63Hz):
100-127V/8A 
200-240V/4A 
DC output wattage: 300 Watts 
Keyboard and mouse 
HP PS/2 Internet keyboard
HP PS/2 optical scroll mouse
Quebec Keyboard Kit (French Canada only)
Software
Key to software:
cd/dvd = media included in box 
eng = English only, even in French Canada 
fc = only available in French Canada 
nfc = not available in French Canada 
Software titles that shipped with PC  Software Category  Software Title  
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home

Microsoft Service Packs 
CD/CD-RW/DVD WinDVD SE 5 (with opitional 5.1 upgrade)

RecordNow 7.2 
Education and Reference MSN Encarta Standard (nfc)

Encarta Encyclopedia 2004 Standard Edition (cd/dvd) (fc) 
Entertainment, Music, and Games iTunes 4.5 (with Quicktime) (nfc)

Microsoft Plus Digital Media Edition LE (nfc)

Real Player

Wild Tangent Game Channel (nfc)

HP Music Icon 
Imaging, Photography, Video, and Film HP Image Zone Plus 4

WinDVD Creator 2 

Muvee AutoProducer 3.5MX 
Productivity and Finance Microsoft Office 2003 Trial HTML page launcher (nfc)

Adobe Reader

Microsoft Works 7.0 with Office Student and Teacher Edition 2003 trial and Money 2004 combo CD (cd/dvd) (nfc)

Microsoft Works 7.0 with Office Student and Teacher Edition 2003 Trial CD (fc) (cd/dvd)

Quicken New User Edition 2004 (nfc) 
PC Security InterMuteWeb Privacy and Protection Suite (nfc)

Norton AntiVirus 2004 (60-day LiveUpdate subscription)

Norton Personal Firewall 2004 
Utility, Maintenance, and Performance IntelliMover Data Transfer demo (nfc)

HP Organize (nfc)

SkyDesk @Backup

PC-Doctor

PC Tuneup and Repair HTML page (nfc)

Serial ATA RAID monitoring utility 

HP Total Care icon and HTML page 
HP Recovery  Microsoft System Restore

Recovery Software Suite - Application recovery is enabled for a select number of applications. Use this feature whenever possible to avoid a system recovery. 

Software Repair Wizard 
Service and Support Backweb Client

Help and Support Center/HP Instant Support (nfc) 

Help and Support center (fc)

Safety and Comfort Guide

Desktop Web-based registration 
ISP Signup Easy Internet Signup

DigiTerra (nfc)

Earthlink (nfc)

MSN 9.0 (nfc)

Aliant

AOL Broadband

AOL

Earthlink Broadband (US )

Netscape Online (fc)


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 10, 2009)

As your system is almost 6 years old already I would highly recommend saving your money and build yourself a new system with todays technology.  You can build yourself a pretty good system these days for pretty cheap.


----------



## m3incorp (Dec 10, 2009)

I had the same problem with that computer a few months ago after having bought it in 2006. I replaced the power supply which fixed the problem; then I gave it away and built one from scratch.


----------



## savage99ss (Dec 10, 2009)

m3incorp said:


> I had the same problem with that computer a few months ago after having bought it in 2006. I replaced the power supply which fixed the problem; then I gave it away and built one from scratch.



Where does ev1 buy the cpu parts from to build one?


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 10, 2009)

Depending on where you live, if you live in the states, you have www.newegg.com, www.tigerdirect.com, www.buy.com, and others.


----------



## savage99ss (Dec 10, 2009)

johnb35 said:


> Depending on where you live, if you live in the states, you have www.newegg.com, www.tigerdirect.com, www.buy.com, and others.



tks....


----------



## schw32m (Dec 10, 2009)

savage99ss said:


> I have had this computer since 2004.  I feel its time for an upgrade.  I tried to turn it on the other day and got no power or no light on the back.  Looks like I need a new power supply?  What else would you upgrade while im doing this.  Im open for options.  I do a little gaming, so I might look into a less expensive v-card.  Thoughts or suggestions?



Basically you have about 3 options here:

Trash it and buy a new one.

Replace the PSU (under $20) if that is the problem, get the BIOS upgrade which may give you extended CPU support and go from there.

Scrap it for parts, get a new MB, CPU, possibly the RAM and the OP system.


----------



## savage99ss (Dec 10, 2009)

schw32m said:


> Basically you have about 3 options here:
> 
> Trash it and buy a new one.
> 
> ...



What would you do?  I was thinking about buying this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

and when i get ready to build I could use this psu in a new machine?>


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 10, 2009)

Pull the old power supply out and measure the dimensions and make sure you get one exactly the same or it might not fit.  If I were you though, I would just save up and get a new system.


----------



## savage99ss (Dec 10, 2009)

johnb35 said:


> Pull the old power supply out and measure the dimensions and make sure you get one exactly the same or it might not fit.  If I were you though, I would just save up and get a new system.



Thanks for the help.....Is it cheaper to buy from store or build my own unit?  I have never priced the difference.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 10, 2009)

It may or may not be cheaper but its definately better quality parts and upgradeable later on.  If you need help picking out parts, create a new thread in this topic saying you want to build with what your budget would be and what you would be doing with your system.


----------

